# Too much light!



## Beerman (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi, 
This is my first post!
I have a 46 gallon bow front. Right now it is light to mod planted, but want to plant heavy.
I have been using seachem frets, but have realized I was way under dosing! Some algae. I have ordered dry ferts from GLA, and have really uped my seachem products starting today to follow the EI dosing regime until dry ferts arrive. I have a 36 inch Ray2 in front to penetrate the bow area and a 36 marineland aquatic plant led in back. I'm pushing approx 20-30 ppm co2. It looks like my wisteria has leaf curl? Is this to much light? Any other ideas or comments?
Thanks!!!
Beerman


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Beerman,

Welcome to APC!

Leaf curl can be an indication of a nutrient deficiency depending upon where the leaf is curling (edges, tip, etc) and how it is curling. For example if the leaf curl is at the tip, and it is 'hooking' downward that could indicate a calcium (Ca) deficiency. Usually several leaves will be effected, not just one.

Can you provide a picture of the plant with a leaf showing the 'curl' you are concerned about?


----------



## Beerman (Jan 24, 2017)

Here is of a picture of the leaf curl I was concerned with.
Thanks!!


----------



## Beerman (Jan 24, 2017)

One other thing.living in the upper Midwest where water is very hard. I have a water softener. Is this a big problem? I can get non softened water from outside, but will need to heat.
Thanks!!


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah. That is a big problem. Your softener is replacing calcium ions with sodium. 

I have hard water, too. I got a couple of 5-gal jugs and can refill them with RO water for $0.37/gal. I mix 1/3 RO with my tap water...


----------



## Beerman (Jan 24, 2017)

Does that require a lot of testing or do you just eyeball it?


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

I have test kits. But, you should be able to get your water hardness from your water supplier. Mine puts out reports I can download in pdf format. 

My water is about 15Dh and I wanted it around 10, so I just put in1/3 RO. Close enough for me. Some folks call that micro management.  Some local breeders just use the hard water and are successful. I like my fish to have water which is closer to their natural environment, so I spend the $4 on each WC.


----------



## Beerman (Jan 24, 2017)

My Kdh is 20 and my Gh is 6. PH out of tap is 8.2 after co2 my pH meter is 7.4 I will start using water from outside which bypasses softener. My tank is 46 gallon ,if I do a 20 gallon water change, would I mix 15 gallon house water and 5 ro. With this my pH will change I assume. Will I have to monitor pH and adjust co2 than as well?
Thanks!


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Sorry, I meant my Gh is 15, not Dh. Limestone country, here in Missouri. 

Are those your tap water prams? Those sound good to me; Just bypass the softener. 

Also, if I were you, I would wait for someone more knowledgable on water than me to comment before buying RO.


----------



## Beerman (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes those are the tap parameters.
Thanks!!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

With those numbers I wouldn't worry about doing the whole RO thing. Just make sure your light, ferts, co2 are all good. Trim dead leaves off (encourages faster new growth) and keep your water clean (50% weekly changes) and that's 95% of it. 

Try not to run your lights more than 7-8 hours until you can keep all good. If running two lights or two separate switches (for each bulb) only run both for a 2-3 hours. Good way to give plants a burst of strong light but also control algae.


----------



## Beerman (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks! 
Do you think that the Ray 2 alone gives me enough light? If so maybe I will cover all white led and leave the blue uncovered on marineland aquatic plant led.
Thanks


----------

